
Definitive Proof That App Store Search Is the Absolute Worst - craysee
http://gizmodo.com/definitive-proof-that-app-store-search-is-the-absolute-1515028608
======
bingcrosby
it is really a shame that they won't let other search engines index this. I
can understand them not wanting to let Google get access to this data
(although I think it's a shame) but what about Bing? it's not my first engine
of choice but I'm sure it can help and make apps more easily searchable and
accessible.

